# Burlington Oakville Ontario



## Ymcaa92 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi. I need to make friends who need friends. Age group between 19 and 25. I'm 23 male white and normal guy. I have zero friends due to moving. It sucks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

R u up 4 gay secks hit me up


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Once you graduate from university, age doesn't matter any more, it's all about whether you're married or not. There's no point in restricting your age to two years older than you (seriously?).


----------



## Gamesizer (May 23, 2013)

Whereabouts in Oakville are you? 
I live in Mississauga which isn't extremely far but not exactly convenient for a meetup either (particularly if you live more towards Burlington).


----------

